
A conversation with Steph Smith, Growth Marketer, Writer and Indie Maker - mariedm
https://womenmake.com/posts/ZmVO1oHJUE/ama-with-steph-smith
======
mariedm
Hi HN, we did an AMA for Women Make (the community I created to support women
in the tech industry). Some of the people here might already know her work [1]
[2]. She answered questions about nomading, building a personal brand, whether
she would quit her day job, learning to code, her typical day at work, and
more.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21172686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21172686)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163316)

------
bossnayamoss
This was a great AMA, Steph is awesome!

